# Selena Gomez kann nicht ohne ihren Teddybär!



## Stefan102 (21 Juni 2011)

Wie süß! Die Sängerin und Schauspielerin Selena Gomez (18) kam gestern Morgen in Toronto, Canada, mit einem Kissen im Arm und ihrem Teddybär in der Hand aus ihrem Hotel.

Obwohl sie mit einer Sonnenbrille versuchte, ihre müden Augen zu verstecken, so merkte man ihr die Müdigkeit dennoch deutlich an. Dies lag wahrscheinlich an den gestrigen Much Music Awards in Toronto, bei denen sie mit unter moderierte und auch einen Auftritt hatte. Nach so einem anstrengenden, vorherigen Tag und Abend hat sich Selena bestimmt gefreut in ihr Bett zu schlüpfen. Doch es scheint, als habe sie ohne ihren Liebsten Justin Bieber (17) schlafen müssen, denn den hätte sie bestimmt lieber um sich gehabt, als ihren Teddybär. Doch dieser war mit Sicherheit ein kleiner Kuschel-Trost für Selena. Vielleicht hat sie den Teddy sogar von Justin geschenkt bekommen für solch einsame Nächte ohne ihn.

Wenn Selena so sexy wie bei den Much Music Awards auf der Bühne steht, so würde man nie vermuten, dass auch sie gerne einmal mit einem Kuschel-Teddy schlafen geht und zumindest in diesem Part noch ganz Kind zu sein scheint. Süß ist es ja und fast jeder von uns hat doch sicherlich auch noch das ein oder andere Kuscheltier für einsame Nächte zu Hause. 

Bilder dazu findet Ihr hier: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...delphia-national-airport-june-20-2011-x6.html


----------



## Franky70 (22 Juni 2011)

Sehr interessant.


----------

